# Wooden Box Mods



## Rob Fisher

With the extreme frustration of trying to buy REO Woodvils I have been searching for Wooden Box Mods and there seems to be two predominant makes other then the REO Woodvil. Both still have waiting lists but at least you can put your name down and watch the list get shorter rather than never knowing if and when more Woodvils will become available and whether you will even be lucky enough to be online at the time and get one!

Anyone have any experience at all with any other of these wooden mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

oooooooooh they are stunning


----------



## Rob Fisher

Obviously some of these are not bottom feed devices and I would certainly want a bottom feed 18650 device that takes a Cyclone.


----------



## johan

Rob have a look at PDIBS woodies: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...upplier-forum/511889-pdibs-making-mods.html??


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob have a look at PDIBS woodies: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...upplier-forum/511889-pdibs-making-mods.html??



Thanks Johan... My number is #213!  Should get it in under a year!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Johan... My number is #213!  Should get it in under a year!



Definitely a business opportunity in SA for the guys that know how to handle exotic wood - #213

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Definitely a business opportunity in SA for the guys that know how to handle exotic wood - #213



My thoughts exactly!


----------

